# Best Nintendo Franchise



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering, what do you think is the best Nintendo franchise?
I added the main three but if there are any more sugestions, I will edit the poll untill the best one is left!
edit. Forget it, I'll just make a top ten list... eventually.


----------



## superrob (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey! You forgot KIRBY!


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 17, 2008)

Kirby belongs to Hal Laboratory, it's published by Nintendo.
Lack of choices, there's WAY more Big N properties than that. Like Pikmin.


----------



## TaeK (Apr 17, 2008)

Metroid belongs to INTELLIGENT SYSTEMS, it's published by Nintendo.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 17, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Kirby belongs to Hal Laboratory, it's published by Nintendo.
> Lack of choices, there's WAY more Big N properties than that. Like Pikmin.



So true. Also, most of these are just published by nintendo. They're not made inhouse.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 17, 2008)

Even not being developed by Nintendo itself.. they're still Nintendo property 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Specially cause Intelligent Systems (Warioware, Advance Wars), Retro Studios (Metroid), HAL (Kirby, SSB), Game Freaks (Pokemon), etc.. make games exclusively for Nintendo platforms, like RARE used to do before the MS thing..


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2008)

For some reason, I seem to only remember Mario from childhood.  I never played metroid for zelda until I got to North America.  So Mario feels much more nostalgic for me.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2008)

TaeK said:
			
		

> Metroid belongs to INTELLIGENT SYSTEMS, it's published by Nintendo.



I thought Metroid was owned by retro. where have i been...


----------



## Ice Cold (Apr 18, 2008)

No matter what, Nintendo's biggest franchise definitely is Mario.  He is Nintendo's mascot after all.  You don't see Samus or Kirby sponsoring Nintendo.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 18, 2008)

Mario rules the scene. Not that I'm a Mario fan, but I can make obvious conclusions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

What about Donkey Kong dude!


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 18, 2008)

^ yeah .. DK rules
but i prefer Mario

EDIT: Link rocks too !


----------



## Thorisoka (Apr 18, 2008)

Ice Cold said:
			
		

> No matter what, Nintendo's biggest franchise definitely is Mario.  He is Nintendo's mascot after all.  You don't see Samus or Kirby sponsoring Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meh.



EDIT : Oh btw, Fire Emblem. Intelligent Systems...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2008)

I added metroid as they are fficially nintendos 3rd biggest franchise according to sales several months ago.
So I should kill off samus and addd pikmin or chibi robo or something made JUST by nintendo. May I remind you that
50% of the mario branded games are made by external game developers.


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

Kirby ftw!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 19, 2008)

Is kirby a boy or a girl? Urm, Zelda my favourite but biggest has got to be mario....he's a cash cow for them


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Is kirby a boy or a girl? Urm, Zelda my favourite but biggest has got to be mario....he's a cash cow for them


Well i allways wondered about that too....
Maybe.... i think he/she is genderless.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

Metroid is teh best


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 19, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Is kirby a boy or a girl? Urm, Zelda my favourite but biggest has got to be mario....he's a cash cow for them



Kirby is a neuter. It was designed for children as a gateway "drug" of video games... and it works really well. I voted Mario. He saved the gaming industry.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

mario probably is the main reason for their fame but personally i prefer zelda


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2008)

The people (person) have spoken, KILL SAMUS AND ADD KIRBY!


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 25, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Metroid is teh best



What he said


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It saddens me too, but apperently everyones favourite pink blob is better.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

kirby rules


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 26, 2008)

kirby is gay and he makes love with metaknight


----------



## fischju (Apr 26, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> kirby is gay and he makes love with metaknight



Only in Scubers doujins!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even in my doujins...



Spoiler: Jdbye





Apr 14 23:33:46 	ScuberS: rule34 is good if you're looking for everything but they have very little of every specific thing
Apr 14 23:33:51 	so better to find something more specific
Apr 14 23:34:24 	i cant seem to find much of kirby though
Apr 14 23:34:36 	O_O
Apr 14 23:34:36 	okay, that in itself was a bit of a mindfuck
Apr 14 23:34:39 	KIRBY???
Apr 14 23:34:46 	WTF RULE 34???


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mario Mario! I loved that I still play Deluxe on GBC! anybody knowas that the one that goes tanantantanantan tan


----------



## superrob (Apr 26, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> kirby is gay and he makes love with metaknight
> Dont make Kirby come and cut your head off
> 
> 
> ...


WOHO YOU ROCK


----------



## Jax (Apr 26, 2008)

Kirby sucks and blows!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 5, 2008)

DON'T INSULT KIRBY (unless you want another *GOOD* character to replace "it". _hint hint. hint hint_


----------



## Harumy (May 17, 2008)

In my opinion...

1. Mario
2. Legend of Zelda
3. Kirby


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

What? No Pokemon?  *runs and hides*


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Mario is definitely the most successful, but I dont know...I think that I like games in to small of doses to actually you know, weigh in effectivly on this topic.

I really like Donkey Kong though


----------



## Jax (May 18, 2008)

1. Zelda
2. Metroid
3. Mario
4. Kirby


----------



## Sick Wario (May 19, 2008)

as mush as i love mario, link and samus, they have been in bad games.

there has never been a bad F ZERO game!! best franchise


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 19, 2008)

I think that the poll thing should have a reset option. But anyway now the kirby lovers have gone...


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

they are all good imho but FF and Zelda FTW!!!!!!


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 19, 2008)

Please, give me a break!  It begins and ends with Zelda, period.


----------



## B-Blue (May 19, 2008)

1- F-ZERO
2- Mario


----------



## Arm73 (May 19, 2008)

Definitely Metroid for me, I always liked the exploration thing and the suit upgrades and all those great bosses, and also whenever a new Zelda game comes out I know that I will get it and play it all the way trough.
Of course Mario IS the official mascot of the company, and I played most Mario games, but the space adventures of Samus are really what makes me buy every new Nintendo System ( that and Castlevania tbh....)


----------



## asuri (May 19, 2008)

1. Final fantasy
2. Pokemon

3 would be mario


----------



## Issac (May 19, 2008)

1., zeeeeeelda!
2., finaaaal faaaantasyyy!

and then mario


----------



## chalupa (May 19, 2008)

Ummm... I did not know that Final-Fantasy and Megaman were Nintendo franchise.


----------



## Issac (May 20, 2008)

chalupa said:
			
		

> Ummm... I did not know that Final-Fantasy and Megaman were Nintendo franchise.



the sub-title (not subtitle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is: Best Franchise on Nintendo Consoles
and the best franchise on a nintendo console is the snes FF's and nes megamans and then zelda and other obvious ones


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Zelda and Final Fantasy..though Mario is good as well..bah! Its so hard to decide! *head explodes*


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Mario
Zelda
Metroid.


----------



## bobrules (May 20, 2008)

Mario, Pokemon


----------



## pokemongalaxy (May 21, 2008)

Pokemon and Kirby Hellz yeh.
3rd choice=mario,metroid, or zelda(cant decide, lolz)


----------

